# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  studiranje u Rusiji

## Darlin

Pozdrav svima, koliko vas god ima...
Zanima me da li netko od vas, sa podruchja bivshe nam Juge, ima iskustva studiranja na nekom od fakulteta u Rusiji?
Pogotovo se to odnosi na one koji su eventualno vech zavrshili studij ruskog jezika na području bivshe Jugoslavije. Znam da su Srbija i Rusija 'bratski povezani', pa bi me u biti najvishe interesiralo da li takvo iskustvo ima netko iz Hrvatske...
Pozdrav

----------

